
Learn to code by creating working applications - e_carra
https://www.jetbrains.com/academy/
======
treyfitty
This is awesome. There are too many tutorials out there that don’t show how to
fit all the pieces together. They’re more of the “learn functions, and solve
math problems in a REPL environment.”

To that end, is there a platform that regularly provides updated/crowd sourced
tutorials that are more software engineering based? For example, these
tutorials can be taken to the next logical level and shown various ways to
host these applications, and using SQL to manage user databases...etc.

~~~
ithrow
They are called books.

~~~
phased20
This seems dismissive. Books are great, but they're usually put together by a
single, knowledgeable author, rarely demonstrate how to construct a full-stack
application, and definitely don't lend themselves to consistently staying up-
to-date. Something like the RealWorld repo [0], which shows how to put
together something in a variety of different languages and styles, is better
for this.

[0]
[https://github.com/gothinkster/realworld](https://github.com/gothinkster/realworld)

------
DanSmooth
Could link directly to [https://hyperskill.org/](https://hyperskill.org/) and
the disclaimer in their terms is of importance:

"Hyperskill is a part of JetBrains Academy's learning experience. While most
of learning will be happening online on hyperskill.org, some parts of the
service are accessible only via JetBrains IDEs."

------
marsjr
There website is struggling right now. It took ~10 seconds for github login to
popup after multiple clicks and I keep getting an error when trying to start a
project.

It might be all the traffic from the HN newsletter?

